# Drag'n & chip'n



## Ekka (Mar 27, 2007)

2.24 mins and 12.3mb WMV featuring some Aussie fauna having a laugh and a fight.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/tnt2.wmv


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just a question. Can't you just use the winch and skid out one big log to the chipper?

BTW You have a lot of great videos, Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Ekka (Mar 28, 2007)

They were all climbed and blocked down.


----------



## BranchWalker74 (Mar 28, 2007)

The kanga loader sure looks handy. They should have you in there TV advertisement.


----------



## Ekka (Mar 30, 2007)

Also, this is where the fat boys win as your body weight is the counterbalance.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jul 2, 2007)

*What Kanga??*

Hello Ekka

First wanted to say i have learned a ton from everyone this site espically you with your digrams and awesome videos...

what kanga are you using there in the video???


----------



## joesawer (Jul 2, 2007)

That kanga looks like a real labor saver. How does it handle slopes?


----------



## Ekka (Jul 2, 2007)

Kanga is model 524

Grades are OK, except when you are pulling a load of branches up the hill backwards. You have to have the load at the higher end of the grade, side slopes are tricky.

But in all, wouldn't be without one these days. However there's still plenty of jobs that you wont get it into the yard.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome lil loader grapple thingy!!!! that chipper looks like it doesn't screw around either


----------



## B-Edwards (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice vid as always Ekka. Whats your 1800 weigh?


----------



## Ekka (Jul 7, 2007)

The chipper is contracted in, I dont own it. It from memory weighs in around 3900kg.

The grapple is made in USA by Dave from TNT Tree Services, bought it off him and got it freighted in. Bloody good stuff!


----------

